# Sportworks Racks in Germany?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Are Sportworks racks available in Germany? I tried finding info on their homepage and it's practically useless, referring me to the Thule site, which is even more useless for Sportworks.

I was hoping to find someone in or near Germany who's a dealer, so we don't get killed on shipping and pricing.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*nanny state*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> Are Sportworks racks available in Germany? I tried finding info on their homepage and it's practically useless, referring me to the Thule site, which is even more useless for Sportworks.
> 
> I was hoping to find someone in or near Germany who's a dealer, so we don't get killed on shipping and pricing.


You're looking for a Thule 916 or T2, right?

I don't think they sell them in Germany/Europe as they may not meet TÜV. Three places I used to buy from: Roseversand, eBay.de and amazon.de all had the EuroClassic, but not the 916/T2. That leads me to think that there's some requirement that a piece of the "frame" be secured.

If you're near a US base, you (or someone affiliated with the US Gov) _may _be able to pick one up from the PX.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks man. It looks to be of the Sportworks design. A riding buddy of mine showed us his this past week and there was no indication of Thule on it. Did they buy sportworks out?

I'm in the States right now, and this is something I'd hope we can get and use over there, so with a couple months left, I have to figure it out now.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Best bet is to get it before you come over...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm thinking about that, but well worried about shipping.

So have they been absorbed by Thule?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Maybe not*



zenkem said:


> Best bet is to get it before you come over...


I was thinking about this and why they don't sell it there. I think there's probably an EU law requiring that trailer hitch racks must have both wheels AND frame attached to the rack.

The problem is that if it doesn't meet TÜV and gets pulled over or has an accident with it on, he'll have to deal with that crap.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*the internets say..*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> I'm thinking about that, but well worried about shipping.
> 
> So have they been absorbed by Thule?


Yes.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

notaknob said:


> I was thinking about this and why they don't sell it there. I think there's probably an EU law requiring that trailer hitch racks must have both wheels AND frame attached to the rack.
> 
> The problem is that if it doesn't meet TÜV and gets pulled over or has an accident with it on, he'll have to deal with that crap.


And how strict are those laws and their enforcement?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Non US Forces, right*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> And how strict are those laws and their enforcement?


Remember, this is the country that charges trucks by the kilometer that they drive on the Autobahn, with a satellite/GPS navigation system.

You're not going to be affiliated with the US Forces there, right?

I'm hoping that you're going to work for a US company there. They should have a person there who will assist Americans to get adjusted. Just getting your drivers license will be an ordeal. I'm not sure if you have to attend a driving school when you get there, but I don't think your US drivers license will be valid. You should at the very least get an international drivers license before you leave.

Here's a link for the TÜV in southern Germany. And one for DEKRA, another technical oversight organization.

Private vehicles in Germany must pass TÜV every two years. They do an inspection of the brakes, tires, emissions and mechanics inside and outside of the vehicle. You will not see a car with a cracked windshield, hanging muffler, rusted out body or bald tires on the road in Germany for very long. You will not see blacked out tint on windows, tires that extend past the body of the vehicle, a horn that plays dixie, jacked up bodies, modified engines or transmissions or exhaust systems that are just straight pipes. On the other hand, if you've got the car, tires, engine and brakes, you might be able to drive at a comfortable speed from Heidelberg to Munich in a a little over two hours.


----------



## carl1266 (May 17, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> And how strict are those laws and their enforcement?


That depends on who is pulling you over. AFAIK the do have the authority to give you the choice of rectifying the issue right on the spot or walking to your destination. IME most government employees in Germany are much better educated and much more willing to help. In the US they are usually very uninterested.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken- yes, their car rack division/rights were bought by Thule. I have an older Sportworks T2 and a new Thule T2. Well, the old one is a bit bent so I got the new one. Are you in Germany already? I saw an incredible show on Munich yesterday and it made me want to go there during Oktoberfest 

By the way, I sent you a PM a little while ago. Let me know if you want a link to the pics from my overseas trip. You may be interested in them.


----------

